# Lufthansa companion flys free offer



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

There's saving a few bucks and saving 200-400 per ticket. Saving nearly a grand on three plane tickets provides a lot of opportunity for experience. I'd rather spend my money on nice restaurants and experiences.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

I am doing an ED June 27 and I checked the online sites including air Berlin. I live in Tampa. There were no good deals at all( checking all FL airports.. Miami, Orlando etc)

Lufthansa was the best price for my wife and I at $2800 or so from Orlando.


----------



## texan5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Booked summer trip to Munich. Over 5K for a family of 3 and an infant in the lap. And get this -- this was the best deal I could find on the web. I wish Bernanke was here so I could spit him the eye!  ... Deflation my butt


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

That's supply and demand and the current cost of oil. Did you try traveling when everyone else isn't? Or delaying your trip until oil is perhaps cheaper and lowers costs for airlines?


----------



## texan5 (Apr 20, 2011)

chrischeung said:


> That's supply and demand and the current cost of oil. Did you try traveling when everyone else isn't? Or delaying your trip until oil is perhaps cheaper and lowers costs for airlines?


Supply and demand, right...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm not sure where you are flying from, but there are some fares <$1000 all inclusive later in the year from DFW to MUC.

How can Bernake influence the use of oil by China, India, Brazil etc., or the situation in the Middle East through monetary policy? It's out of the Fed's control - so they conveniently discount it.

But if that's when you want to fly, Bernake, supply/demand, pigs or whatever - that's the price, and it's what you need to pay. If you want to get their more cheaply, consider your route and timing. For example, you may want to return from a different city like Amsterdam which may be cheaper (and direct AMS-DFW if you choose KLM).


----------



## texan5 (Apr 20, 2011)

You need to think this through. The value of money, just like anything else, is determined through supply/demand. Oil and food, OTOH, can't be conjured at a touch of a button.... 

Thanks for the routing advice. Maybe next time I'll do as you suggest. Or maybe Benny the clown will see the light. One can dream.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought you were blaming the price of oil and inflation of airline fares on Bernanke and the Fed.


----------



## RuSport (Feb 27, 2011)

Question: we already have our tix booked, but we are going with another two people, can they use this deal on my behalf? Or do the names in the reservation have to match who is buying up the car? Can they just use my production number?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## texan5 (Apr 20, 2011)

RuSport said:


> Question: we already have our tix booked, but we are going with another two people, can they use this deal on my behalf? Or do the names in the reservation have to match who is buying up the car? Can they just use my production number?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I doubt it. We have a family of 4 and could only use the deal for the two of us.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

RuSport said:


> Question: we already have our tix booked, but we are going with another two people, can they use this deal on my behalf? Or do the names in the reservation have to match who is buying up the car? Can they just use my production number?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


And you didn't convince them to buy their own BMW??? :angel:


----------

